# Gamer's 46YO Dad on SS OSTA LOG! 8wks 12.5mg per day!



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dad is 46
Weight 198 6'1"
Approx BF% is 12%
Moderate-low Body Frame
Meso-ecto body type

Lifts weights, plays tennis and basketball.
Eats clean and healthy.
Has moderate-low test levels (low 400s).
Bad joints and back!


I got him on 12.5mg osta last night and he will be on for 8 weeks!

This is his log on Osta from sarmsearch!

Let us see how this plays out!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

t is posted in first post friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..

He took .5ml SarmsSearch Osta Sarm last night around 7:15pm.
Dose at that time did not effect his sleep in a negative way.

His second 12.5mg dose will be around 7pm.

Will ask how he felt after 24hrs on SARM when I see him.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update:
Took dose 7pm last night
Muscles feel tighter
No Joint pain change
    										__________________


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update:
joints the same as far as I know
He looks more lively and is def more aggressive and assertive. Digging a  ditch outside as I type hehe.. He was like, oh, your giving me this so I  can better dig the ditch LMAO..
He is for sure more pumped up and full.. His arms look great now IMO, they are about 18" unpumped, and they look sweet now..
    										__________________
*
*


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ya, pretty big arms... You shoulda seen em when he tore his bicpes tendon LMAO.. I will get a pic up..

Update:
He was digging the ditch no complaints.
His body wasnt aching after he was done digging which is great.
For sure seems more lively.
He is more pumped for sure, looks like he is on something hehe..

Everyone, get your pops on osta SARM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update: 
He is 4lbs up today with no change in diet.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Updates:
4lb up
Wrist feeling little better
He is fuller
More energetic


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update:
4lbs up
heightened libido and energy for sure
seems happier-- glad to see
Having great lifts and his tennis is gettin better


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update;
weight up 5lbs
joints are significantly smoother
he looks happier and more lively
his workouts are getting better
he looks fuller
gaining no fat


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

Update:
My Father has no change in diet
His muscles are much fuller
Much harder 
He is sliightly more vascular
5lbs up
BF has decreased significantly; I can now see the nice details in his back!
He is very happy so far!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 24, 2010)

*These are day by day accounts.. Copied from origin log.*


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

He looks younger..
I was staring at him earlier and he honestly looks younger and revitalized!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gotta take care of the pops!
He is getting very frisky on this and my Mom was randomly feeling him up saying things like "he is much harder".. She has no idea he is on OSTA lmao..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 1, 2010)

Update:
He is up 6lbs and looks leaner.
Still full looking and still loving life..
He is noticing no Joint pain 

Get yo Fathers on OSTA.. They will thank you..


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 4, 2010)

Still up 6lbs and leaner.
AND NO CHANGE IN DIET..


----------



## Whatsaroid? (Dec 4, 2010)

Weird yet very funny log


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2010)

wtf is your dad taking???


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 5, 2010)

thecaptn' said:


> wtf is your dad taking???



mk-2866 (osta sarm)


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Dec 6, 2010)

He has been doing a lot of yard work on osta lately, even flexes a lot now lol..
Bet I spiced up his sex life


----------

